# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Galeria de Peixes

## Julio Macieira

Partilha e participa connosco na maior biblioteca fotográfica Identificação de Espécies Marinhas em Português.



Se tens excelentes fotos dos peixes, e ainda não as tens alojadas na nossa galeria, partilha-as connosco e ajuda a crescer a nossa comunidade.

O nossa  *Galeria de Peixes*  precisa do teu contributo.


Não te esqueças de colocar as fotos na categoria:  _Fotos de Peixes_

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Mesmo que ja tenham alojado a foto noutros servidores, o alojamento das fotos na nossa base de dados vai enriquecer pela concentração de todas as fotos num local só.

Por isso, mesmo que ja tenham as fotos alojadas noutros servidores, publiquem-nas de novo em RF  :SbOk3:

----------

